# House ( Scotchwood Construction ) ?



## Blister (10 Jul 2010)

Err 

Went to view a property today with a view to a move 

It didn't look or feel rite :? 

I asked what type of construction was the building , the answer was 

Scotch wood Construction ?

tried looking it up on the in toe net and nothing ???

Anyone know what it is ? or can point me to a web site that explains it :lol: 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## barkwindjammer (10 Jul 2010)

Sounds like the young estate agent left a very good job at B & Q :?


----------



## Mike.C (10 Jul 2010)

Sounds like some type of post war prefab  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dickm (11 Jul 2010)

Well, most of the new houses up here are timber frame, and there are a lot of local companies that manufacture timber frame. And since it's Aberdeenshire, I guess they are Scotch  . But no real idea!


----------



## big soft moose (11 Jul 2010)

its a construction method where all the first fix joinery is on the wee wee, and nothing is either paralel or at 90 deg to anything else.

so called because the chippies consume a bottle of scotch each day before starting work :lol:


----------



## matt (11 Jul 2010)

Four candles?


----------

